# pistol hunting



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

I was just wondering if anybody on this site hunts with a pistol ? I use a supper redhawk 7 1/2 barrel 2 by 20 simmons .44 230 sjhp rugger redhawk w/ open sights and also a ruger blackhawk .357 {125 gr. golden saber}.......the black hawk is my fav..... i also have a desert eagle .44 would i be aloud to use that ? lolj/k sounds fun but is it leagal ?Also if you hunt with a .357 what is your favorite ammo to use ? because some stuff is junk ?Also if anybody uses a contender i am looking into getting one but i am not sure what caliber to get.....thanks alot guys in my last post i had a blast pheasent hunting with an improved cil. Thank you ogf
[email protected][email protected][email protected]


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a Smith model 29 and a model 586, both with 8 3/8" barrels, I have a 4X Leupold on the 29 and a 4X Burris on the 586, I used to be big into TC stuff but havent had one in a few years, I would suggest buying the frame first then shop for the barrel online(unless you can find a really good deal on a complete gun around) there are a few online Contender/Encore dealers that will save you alot of money compared to retail, I dont think I ever paid more than $150 for any of my Contender barrels, with all the custom barrel makers out there the list of barrels is almost endless.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

The requirements for any pistol you hunt with are:
5 inch barrel
357 caliber or larger
straight walled cartridge

If your Desert Eagle meets these requirements than you can hunt with it. Also with pistols there is no magazine or cylinder limit. You can have a full cylinder or magazine with no 3 round limit like with shotguns.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

There was time not to many years ago all of my hunting was done by handgun. I myself prefer the Ruger platforms for hunting, use to hunt with a S&W 29-2 8 3/8" 4x Redfield, and a 686 no dash 6". Did the switch to Ruger about 15 years ago and never looked back, build like a battle tank. About the time I switched to Ruger's I changed my optics to red dots for the quicker site acquisition. All of my ammo was hand rolled with the exception of rimfire, Hornady's XTP line worked well over charge's of H110, and I like'm hot. Some of my best handgun hunting memories where squirrel hunting, calling them in with a barking call and taking them with my stainless super single six with a PDP3 red dot. I myself found handgun hunting very rewarding, but I don't hunt much any more. Waiting for the grandson to get a little older, then I'll start again. Look forward to the day he get's introduced to the Ruger's awaiting in the safe.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice thank you guys this year i am going to take a smogishborg of muzzle loaders/pistols/shotguns i mainley want the pistol for the driving part of my hunt and the muzzle loader for the tree stand part of it .. and if i miss i can always pick up the trustee 870 or 11-87 and also i dont wana sound like an idiot but straightwalled cartridge would be like 357 -44-41-454-460-500-4570 but a 30-06 would not be ? becase they make the contender in riffle rounds i am guessing that is illeagal


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes that would be illegal..even though its in a handgun still a rifle round.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hahaha!! you bet you azz im pistol hunting this year. ive already filled my freezer during archery season. heres my baby, S&M 629 .44 mag. i will be killing my doe with winchester partition gold 250 gr. hollows. good luck everyone and be safe!!


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

ruger redhawk 7 1/2'' stainless,rubber grips,pro pt red dot an 240gr xtphollow pts handrolled with 24grs of 296 powder thats what i carry when am walking
mossy sluggester 20,sst slugs an nikon realtree scope when am sitting
thats the game plan lol
twister

GOOD LUCKSHOOT STRAIGHT AN D BE SAFE


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thought I had a chance to buy a 4" GP100 lastweek but the seller must have got cold feet the only 357 I have presently is the 8 3/8" model, just to big for everyday use.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeap....

Ruger .454 w/ Aimpoint
T/C Contender .45-70 w/ Burris 2 x 20
Colt Andaconda .44 w/ open sights

The Ruger is by far my favorite for hunting, although the T/C in .45-70 is pretty cool.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have half a box of Remington factory 45-70 if you want them.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Shoot yes.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

this is my first year pistol hunting--Freedom Arms .454, Leupold scope, 300gr HP reloads


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

When in the shooting house ...taurus raging bull in 480 ruger....dead on at 50 and 100yrds open sites or scoped...topped with a burris 3X9X32 scope 325 hornady hp


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

S&W .41 mag w/ 7 1/2 barrel and a red dot on top did the job for me on Monday evening!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i use a 15" 375 win barrel and a 12" 44mag barrel on my encore


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Littleking, I didn't realize the 375 Win was a straightwalled cartridge. I really need to invest in a TC Encore or G2. Such versatility should not be ignored. LOL


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Started using a T/C Contender 357 maximum last year and it did the job quit well. Nice not luggin the shotgun thru the thick stuff.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

.357 maximum i have heard a little ....... could some one please update me ?!?!?!? my blackhawk would handle it i would asume ...whats the gr. 158 ? and how mutch stronger is it than a 357 mag ? i would love to learn more about this !!!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

158 grain is the weight of the boolit. Thats what I shot out of the T/C . 158 gr. hornady xtp. It's a Hollow point I'll send u a pic of what they look like after they hit a deer. A 44mag usually shoots around 240 grain boolit. More knock down power than a 357. My 357 max Has a little longer case than a 357, so it holds a little more powder and gives it a little more stopping power. I'll dig those pic's up.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Here's some pic's of the boolits I got out of the two deer I shot with it. Both completly passed through but didn't exit the skin on the other side. 60yrd. and 40yrd. shot. Both deer didn't go over 20yrds. after the shot.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Huntinbull said:


> Littleking, I didn't realize the 375 Win was a straightwalled cartridge. I really need to invest in a TC Encore or G2. Such versatility should not be ignored. LOL


it sure is... (actually tapered though)

and since: " use straight-walled cartridges (no shoulder/neck; straight tapered wall is acceptable) and (c) be .357 caliber or larger" - (http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/hunting_deer.aspx)

im using my 375 Win 



here is my 375 Win pistol










220gr hornady on top of 36gr of RL-7 pushes 1920fps out of my 15" barrel... 2200fps out of a 24" barrel


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Littleking, Awesome. 220 at that speed would do the job. For sure.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Not to ask a stupied question...I know there is a minimum barrel length of 5in....is there a barrel length maximum?....and if not.... why couldn't a carbine be used if it had a pistol grip.... instead of a full stock?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

ironman172 said:


> Not to ask a stupied question...I know there is a minimum barrel length of 5in....is there a barrel length maximum?....and if not.... why couldn't a carbine be used if it had a pistol grip.... instead of a full stock?


no there is no maximum length.. a friend of mine DOES use a 24" barrel with a pistol stock/grip on his encore.... it just looks funny


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

last question can i shoot the 357 maximun out of my blackhawk ? those bullets looked painful by the way .....lol if so i am gona get some


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

FatRap007 said:


> last question can i shoot the 357 maximun out of my blackhawk ? those bullets looked painful by the way .....lol if so i am gona get some


Im going to say no...Im fairly sure Ruger never made any 357 Max guns and the 357 Max and the 357 Mag are very different, my guess would be you couldnt even get a round in the cylynder.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks ........... i will still have all my fingers know lol


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Im going to say no...Im fairly sure Ruger never made any 357 Max guns and the 357 Max and the 357 Mag are very different, my guess would be you couldnt even get a round in the cylynder.


Incorrect, Ruger was the first handgun in .357 max in the blackhawk platform. flame cutting of the top strap ended production. Don't belief there's been another revolver made in .357 max since those days, i'm guessing this was 20 years ago. You see max revolvers every now and then, was a hot round with the metalic shooters back in the day. Remember when they stopped making them. Accellerated forcing cone errosion was another issue for the production stoppage, a non issue in the T/C platforms.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

MRslippery said:


> Incorrect, Ruger was the first handgun in .357 max in the blackhawk platform. flame cutting of the top strap ended production. Don't belief there's been another revolver made in .357 max since those days, i'm guessing this was 20 years ago. You see max revolvers every now and then, was a hot round with the metalic shooters back in the day. Remember when they stopped making them. Accellerated forcing cone errosion was another issue for the production stoppage, a non issue in the T/C platforms.


Well there you go then.


----------

